# Coastal carpet coloring ?



## wattso (Dec 11, 2003)

I meta guy in a petshop today, who told me ha had a coastal with green in its coloring, apparently had lime green color along underbelly. I have never seen any pics of this color in coastals. Does anyone have coastal with green color?
p.s. Is it possible to improve coloring of a snake by anymeans ?


----------



## lutzd (Dec 11, 2003)

um.. you could try food dye... [sorry! Couldn't resist!]


----------



## wattso (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL. I was thinking along the lines of natural minerals or such added to food? fish color can be improved dramatically by similar means.  food dye indeed!


----------



## insectovor (Dec 11, 2003)

leave the shake in a hot room when it has passed away and maybe it'll turn green.....


----------



## wattso (Dec 11, 2003)

Insectovor , Perhaps I didnt make myself clear. I dont want to change the snakes color. I dont want it green. I want to improve its natural color.

professor says...."straight to the bottom of the class for you lad, "F" !  :lol:


----------



## ackie (Dec 11, 2003)

mabey the guy has got a darwin carpet....mine has a lime green under side and neck...and so do many other darwins.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 11, 2003)

maybe its a hybrid of a darwin and a costal


----------



## insectovor (Dec 12, 2003)

My apologies Wattso, maybe by giving it natural sunlight you improve the color.


----------



## wattso (Dec 12, 2003)

Intresting, could be he had a hybrid. Lol, insectovor, yes he gets natural sunlight every few days . from the look of him he must have been a very nice looking juvenile, i wonder if coloring dulls with age?. I've tried web searches for relevant articles but, its very difficult to come up with what you want without very broad input keywords, then you get a few thousand crap pages. Very interested in reading university articles about snakes and reptiles research etc, does anyone know of specific search engine for such? much appreciated.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 12, 2003)

Snakes NT ( http://www.snakesnt.com/ (go to prices)) claim that the darwins sometimes have a lime-green belly.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 12, 2003)

Wattso,
One of my old Coastals appeared to have a greenish tinge to her, seen a few coastals like her, but not that many.
Nice to have a animal a bit diiferent from the run of the mill !

Neil


----------



## wattso (Dec 12, 2003)

Fuscus thanks mate. 
Nc herps, Yeah I was thinkin that too, told himhe should have kept it, had offered to buy it but he had already sold it. do you have/can get good pic of this coloring, would love to see ~cheers


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 12, 2003)

If anyone read the article I wrote for Reptiles Australia you would have seen my mention of green coloration in coastals.
I think this color variation is from Grafton???


----------



## astrobeka (Dec 12, 2003)

my friends have a darwin-proserpine carpet, and it has definately got green in it...
he is absolutely beautiful... and green.


----------



## sobrien (Dec 12, 2003)

I reckon my proserpine has got green in it, especialy straight after a shed. Check out my photo album, although the photos don't really do justice to his colouring


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 12, 2003)

> If anyone read the article I wrote for Reptiles Australia you would have seen my mention of green coloration in coastals.
> I think this color variation is from Grafton???



Green is also found in coastals around the New England area of NSW (250 km SW of Grafton). Best I can explain the colour as a weak, milky pastel - similar to the green of "glow in the dark" type of paint used on clock and watch dials.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 13, 2003)

> If anyone read the article I wrote for Reptiles Australia you would have seen my mention of green coloration in coastals.



You would also see that they are mainly terestrial


----------



## wattso (Dec 13, 2003)

Sobrien, nice pics, hard to see colors really well tho.
Nothin2do, good description [glowindark] thats what this guy said too!


----------



## moses (Dec 13, 2003)

Not sure if this helps, but have seen a male 6.5 foot coastal carpet that was a light green that it looked almost mint, and its underbelly colour was also green tinged.
Moses


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 15, 2003)

As per previous post an example of the local NE colouring
[/img]


----------



## wattso (Dec 15, 2003)

Thats nice coloring, i think monty has a tiny hint of that. The eyes intrigue me, montys arnt like that just clear, havent seen this opacity in coastal eyes. is this what they look like or is it light/cam thing?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 15, 2003)

africancichlidau said:


> > If anyone read the article I wrote for Reptiles Australia you would have seen my mention of green coloration in coastals.
> 
> 
> 
> You would also see that they are mainly terestrial



That was my only dissapointment in the article.
It was supposed to say:
For terrestrial species 1/2L...1/4H...1/4W
For arboreal species 1/2L...1/2H...1/4W
But alex edited it to suit both species.Which has made it a little confusing because you can't determin if he meant that enclosure size would suit semi arboreal species,or if the enclosure size would suit both terrestrial and arboreal species...


----------



## Stevethepom (Dec 15, 2003)

*cough*


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 15, 2003)

Awwww


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 16, 2003)

As a fan of RH are ya gonna help him pay for his failed appeal and the new charges against him?? Did you hear about it yet?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 16, 2003)

Nah I havn't heard


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 16, 2003)

He lost his appeal against the 5 grand fine he got two years ago and now they have hit him with more charges arising from either the original case or the appeal.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 16, 2003)

Damn ill have to start a rally lol


----------

